# Knock boxes and tamping mats



## Graeme (Feb 1, 2013)

I've managed to get through over a year of espresso machine ownership without having a knock box or a tamping mat. I'm fed up of dripping coffee across the kitchen while I grab the compost caddy only to find it's full.

I want something that isn't too expensive, but won't look too out of place sat on the kitchen work surface. I need a tamping mat too, so something that comes with or incorporates that would be great.

So what are my options?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Grindenstein knock box is very kitchen friendly


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Another vote for Grindenstein here, small and dishwasher safe


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

A Cocept Art knock box is the way to go . The knock bar just pulls out for easy cleaning . As for the tamp mat , get one that goes over the edge of the worktop and , if possible , has a parking place for the tamper . I got both ov mine off ebay and can reccomend them .


----------



## conchord (Sep 3, 2014)

I prefer the 'Coffees Been' knock box over the Grindenstein. It's a bit bigger and more solid feeling but still very kitchen friendly.There's a good review and comparison on HappyDonkey:http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/knockboxreview.html


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Another vote for Grindenstein, just don't pay too much for one. I got mine for £9.99 off Amazon.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

If you are interested, I have one of these

http://www.creamsupplies.co.uk/motta-knock-box-165mm-/prod_1595.html?category=3521

I bought it off David Bondy last summer for £15 plus postage and since I got my LI there is less room for it on the bench - so have got a smaller one (the Grindenstein as it happens). It's in very good condition and I'll sell it on for £15 including postage.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Graeme - just waiting to PM you - because of sending other messages I have to wait 10 minutes. In the meantime, the Grindenstein holds about 0.5l, the Motta, 1.5l so on that basis is three times the capacity and I would say that it seems like it in terms of pucks - the Grindenstein seems pretty full with six or seven or so (with the bar where it is), the Motta just keeps taking them.


----------



## Graeme (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks Phil - I will take it for £15 posted then - that's brilliant, thank you.

Will PM you and don't mind waiting for a response!


----------



## Graeme (Feb 1, 2013)

[bangs head on desk]

I'm now getting the message about having to wait 10 minutes to send a message. Tried to bypass it by sending from Tapatalk, and I got a message saying you have too many stored messages, and I can't PM you until you clear some out!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Okay will do a bit of housekeeping!


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

Graeme said:


> I've managed to get through over a year of espresso machine ownership without having a knock box or a tamping mat. I'm fed up of dripping coffee across the kitchen while I grab the compost caddy only to find it's full.
> 
> I want something that isn't too expensive, but won't look too out of place sat on the kitchen work surface. I need a tamping mat too, so something that comes with or incorporates that would be great.
> 
> So what are my options?









This is the tampmat I use . There is a " Parking Place " for the tamper


----------



## chime101 (Jan 30, 2015)

Just got this one for £12 from ebay ... Love it

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BROWN-BARISTA-TAMPING-MAT-ESPRESSO-TAMPING-MAT-FOOD-SAFE-SILICONE-APPROVED-/121512076823?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item1c4aaf2617


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

chime101 said:


> Just got this one for £12 from ebay ... Love it
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BROWN-BARISTA-TAMPING-MAT-ESPRESSO-TAMPING-MAT-FOOD-SAFE-SILICONE-APPROVED-/121512076823?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item1c4aaf2617


Looks well good that, shame I've got rounded counter edges and no space to boot...


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

I too have a Grindenstein knock out box but don't like the fact the bar cannot be removed when washing it etc.

I may replace it with a Cafelat Small Tubbi knock out box? Or go the whole hog and get a stainless steel knock out drawer!


----------

